# So LITTLE!



## flippedstars

She's 4 weeks old and 7 ounces. I want herrrr  Won't happen, though...she's not even that expensive...but yeah, I'm not allowed any that won't become part of our program at some point. But holy shnikeys. That's the phone I have and its barely taller than a deck of cards and the same width across.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

WOW! That's teeny tiny! She is adorable!
P.S. Love your new siggy. :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep

awwww tiny puppy! :albino:


----------



## flippedstars

Its soooo cute it hurts LOL.


----------



## LovesMyPups

omgosh, she's exactly what i've been looking for... where is she... is she available?...


----------



## flippedstars

LovesMyPups said:


> omgosh, she's exactly what i've been looking for... where is she... is she available?...


Yes, she's from B's breeder, PM me if you want details...They won't let her go til 10 weeks though and I'd probably have to bring her to you (wouldn't charge you, I get free flights to any major US airport). She will be under 3 lbs as an adult I'd say.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i want her!!!!!!!!!!1 wanna come to canada? hahaha


----------



## KittyD

May I ask how much she is?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

ya me too i really want her!!!!


----------



## flippedstars

She's $1000. Which IMO isn't that expensive for one that will almost definitely be under 3 lbs as an adult, but some might not agree 

Edited to add...their prices go down if they are not bought by the time they are a bit older, but their little ones always sell around that price. The temperament is hard to beat on their dogs too, I've meat countless ones they've bred and always been impressed.


----------



## KittyD

She is around the range I suspected, not too bad, that is USD as well Sherri and consider the import taxes and the shipping fees, It's almost always cheaper to buy locally 

She's cute tho!


----------



## flippedstars

KittyD said:


> She is around the range I suspected, not too bad, that is USD as well Sherri and consider the import taxes and the shipping fees, It's almost always cheaper to buy locally
> 
> She's cute tho!


They won't ship the small ones...they have to be hand delivered b'c its not really good for them to be shipped...I wonder what the import taxes are? You might know b'c you almost imported one?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

well if kristi delivered it to buffalo then the only fee that would have to be paid would be going over the border but i have no idea how that works for cost etc... $1000 isn't bad most chi's that size here are $2000 +


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> well if kristi delivered it to buffalo then the only fee that would have to be paid would be going over the border but i have no idea how that works for cost etc... $1000 isn't bad most chi's that size here are $2000 +


Well I wouldn't be against discussing it...I could probably even bring her into Canada I just am not sure what the logistics of it are...are you close to Buffalo/Niagara? I know United flies into Buff but not directly to Niagara.


----------



## flippedstars

I mean, if shes what you want and whatnot, it's a fun little trip for meeee ha ha ha.


----------



## KittyD

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> well if kristi delivered it to buffalo then the only fee that would have to be paid would be going over the border but i have no idea how that works for cost etc... $1000 isn't bad most chi's that size here are $2000 +


Very true, What age are they letting her go?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

yep i am close to niagara/buffalo i usually fly out of buffalo because it's cheaper \i think it is about an hour away from me. kitty is close also a bit further than me though. she is really cute love the colouring is this the same breeder with the little merle boy? do they have a website with their pups? when is she ready to go mid jan? i'll have to speak to my OH as he will be the primary caregiver of the pup so he has a say in which one i pick lol and i would have to figure out exchange rate and see if it's too much. \i do love her though i think you should get her anyway since you're allowed to get as many as you wanrt once you stop renting hahahaha


----------



## flippedstars

KittyD said:


> Very true, What age are they letting her go?


They let the bigger ones go at 8 weeks but I think I remember her saying 10 weeks minimum for any they think will be in or under the 3-4 lb range? But not til they are eating well and healthy, so its not really a set date? They have a lot of really small ones but I haven't asked specifically about that little one...I just saw her picture though and thought she was way cute. If she had to be imported to CA though I bet they'd have her go before 12 weeks as long as she was healthy b'c otherwise they have to have a rabies shot & certificate and that's pretty dangerous for a dog that small.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

according to google the exchange rate is only an $18 difference lol


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> yep i am close to niagara/buffalo i usually fly out of buffalo because it's cheaper \i think it is about an hour away from me. kitty is close also a bit further than me though. she is really cute love the colouring is this the same breeder with the little merle boy? do they have a website with their pups? when is she ready to go mid jan? i'll have to speak to my OH as he will be the primary caregiver of the pup so he has a say in which one i pick lol and i would have to figure out exchange rate and see if it's too much. \i do love her though i think you should get her anyway since you're allowed to get as many as you wanrt once you stop renting hahahaha


I think our $$ is pretty similar right now...

They let them go any time after 8 weeks when they are ready but I couldn't get B until 10 weeks b'c he was really little as a puppy so my guess is probably same w/ this one. They have a LOT of small ones and as long as they are eating well, they let them go between 8-12 weeks just depending on the puppy's needs. They have the lil merle boy as well. I think this little one will be nice as an adult and she already has a nice little head.

hahaha nooo I can't have any more "pets" says hubby.


----------



## KittyD

flippedstars said:


> They won't ship the small ones...they have to be hand delivered b'c its not really good for them to be shipped...I wonder what the import taxes are? You might know b'c you almost imported one?


You know to be honest? My experience was not normal I don't think :lol:
The seller was going to declare a value of what the dog was worth she felt, not purchase price according to what other "show breeder" friends had told her?

I had asked her to ship the dog as a gift with no declared value as pet only since it was literally a pet quality animal.
It's pretty steep importing an animal into Pearson, I would recommend if you guys do this to def go the route where you just pass her off in Buffalo and perhaps hide her coming across the border. :lol:

Otherwise you will need to go to a customs clearing center off site of Pearson and pay all kinds of strange taxes and handling fees over and above duties.
Frankly I am happy to pay 2000 for a dog here and not have to deal with all that :lol:

However if Kristi can help, that is awesome!


----------



## cprcheetah

OMG she's so stinking cute! Good thing I'm flat broke or I'd be scooping her up in a heartbeat. She's so adorable.


----------



## KittyD

See the breeder I deal with wont let her tinies go until they are 6-7 mos.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

flippedstars said:


> Yes, she's from B's breeder, PM me if you want details...They won't let her go til 10 weeks though and I'd probably have to bring her to you (wouldn't charge you, I get free flights to any major US airport). She will be under 3 lbs as an adult I'd say.


wow....hand deliver for free.........I want one....hehe..


----------



## flippedstars

KittyD said:


> You know to be honest? My experience was not normal I don't think :lol:
> The seller was going to declare a value of what the dog was worth she felt, not purchase price according to what other "show breeder" friends had told her?
> 
> I had asked her to ship the dog as a gift with no declared value as pet only since it was literally a pet quality animal.
> It's pretty steep importing an animal into Pearson, I would recommend if you guys do this to def go the route where you just pass her off in Buffalo and perhaps hide her coming across the border. :lol:
> 
> Otherwise you will need to go to a customs clearing center off site of Pearson and pay all kinds of strange taxes and handling fees over and above duties.
> Frankly I am happy to pay 2000 for a dog here and not have to deal with all that :lol:
> 
> However if Kristi can help, that is awesome!


Yeeesh...lol. That sounds um...complicated? From what I've read, they need a health certificate before 3 months, and a rabies certificate after, going from the US to Canada. I do think it would make more sense to drive her over the border and just say you already had her, maybe? LOL or hide her in your pants! She would be small enough. I know you can't sneak something alive thru customs tho, as they put everything thru the scanners, so you'd have to deal w/ it if I flew her directly in.


----------



## KittyD

flippedstars said:


> She's 4 weeks old and 7 ounces. I want herrrr  Won't happen, though...she's not even that expensive...but yeah, I'm not allowed any that won't become part of our program at some point. But holy shnikeys. That's the phone I have and its barely taller than a deck of cards and the same width across.


I just checked B's papers he was 7.7 oz at 4 weeks.
So this dog should stay small.


----------



## flippedstars

KittyD said:


> See the breeder I deal with wont let her tinies go until they are 6-7 mos.



They have a decent # of them... They will tell you even if this one "charts" at 2 lbs, to expect 3 lbs. If a dog is healthy, its healthy. They don't funk around with messy contracts and whatnot...just make you sign a spay/neuter contract for the small ones and any sold not on a show or breeder contract. It took forever to get B's registration papers, too...but they have enough small dogs and have that they let them go. And I guess I don't really see a problem with it...but that's just me. I think its one thing to hold onto a pup that is "iffy" but if its healthy, eating, and hasn't had any sugar drops...why hang onto it indefinitely?


----------



## flippedstars

KittyD said:


> I just checked B's papers he was 7.7 oz at 4 weeks.
> So this dog should stay small.


Yeah, I don't think the 2 lbs its "charting" at but certainly not bigger than 3 lbs...obviously an 8 week weight will be more telling too. Not many are healthy and 7 oz at 4 weeks tho, I don't think.


----------



## KittyD

flippedstars said:


> They have a decent # of them... They will tell you even if this one "charts" at 2 lbs, to expect 3 lbs. If a dog is healthy, its healthy. They don't funk around with messy contracts and whatnot...just make you sign a spay/neuter contract for the small ones and any sold not on a show or breeder contract. It took forever to get B's registration papers, too...but they have enough small dogs and have that they let them go. And I guess I don't really see a problem with it...but that's just me. I think its one thing to hold onto a pup that is "iffy" but if its healthy, eating, and hasn't had any sugar drops...why hang onto it indefinitely?


I know with my breeder it's done to ensure size estimates and she will not alter them until they are a certain weight, she spays/neuters all dogs before they leave and they are all finished with shots/wormings etc. Bryco's breeder is a show breeder right? so they have different goals objectives I think so makes sense where they have a steady turn over.



flippedstars said:


> Yeah, I don't think the 2 lbs its "charting" at but certainly not bigger than 3 lbs...obviously an 8 week weight will be more telling too. Not many are healthy and 7 oz at 4 weeks tho, I don't think.


Yeah, it looks accurate but at this age you never know. Thats the catch 22.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Sigh. Want. 
No more adorable pics of available puppies please Kristi!!


----------



## flippedstars

They breed for their own show/breeding stock, and then primarily for "small, standard pet chihuahuas"...they often have them in the 3-4 lb range, and sometimes smaller. But they have steady turnover so they don't hang onto the ones they aren't going to keep. They have 6-7 litters a year, not 1-2....they'd go nuts if they had that many puppies running around


----------



## foggy

Oh man is she ever cute. I am considering a new puppy next year, I really want a cream, and don't really want a tiny, not super tiny anyway (definitely not under 3 pounds). She is sooo adorable though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i need to move to the us already canada is so complicated and seems more expensive hahaha i bet i could hide her if she didnt make a peep customs agents here are really strict a long time ago my grandma wore new shoes over the border and when she came back to canada they made her pay duty taxes accusing her of buying them while she was there but she really didn't lol 

kristi but it would be a 2lb pet you can sacrifice it! hahahah


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> Oh man is she ever cute. I am considering a new puppy next year, I really want a cream, and don't really want a tiny, not super tiny anyway (definitely not under 3 pounds). She is sooo adorable though.


Hehehe...like JANUARY next year?  That is so exciting!

There are a bunch of great breeders out your way, too, if that's the route you go.


----------



## ExoticChis

oh she is perfect, she is exactly what I am after in my next chi


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> i need to move to the us already canada is so complicated and seems more expensive hahaha i bet i could hide her if she didnt make a peep customs agents here are really strict a long time ago my grandma wore new shoes over the border and when she came back to canada they made her pay duty taxes accusing her of buying them while she was there but she really didn't lol
> 
> kristi but it would be a 2lb pet you can sacrifice it! hahahah


That's ridiculous! In college we always used to go across the border to get booze lol...I went to school for a year in upstate new york. We always thought Canada was less expensive!

It shouldn't be complicated though, but I wonder what kind of duty taxes they can impose on a puppy?


----------



## KittyD

flippedstars said:


> It shouldn't be complicated though, but I wonder what kind of duty taxes they can impose on a puppy?


There are all kinds, when you ship an animal by air.
I was speechless when I found out,


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

omg really kitty that sucks! i was thinking before of going over the border to buy from buffalo as they are much cheaper priced than here but i was scared of the fees coming back over.


----------



## ExoticChis

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> omg really kitty that sucks! i was thinking before of going over the border to buy from buffalo as they are much cheaper priced than here but i was scared of the fees coming back over.


is there any one you can call to ask what the fees are before hand so you can make a better decision?


----------



## flippedstars

Here's the most accurate import info I've found:

Pet Importation, Canada


----------



## foggy

flippedstars said:


> Hehehe...like JANUARY next year?  That is so exciting!
> 
> There are a bunch of great breeders out your way, too, if that's the route you go.


I was thinking more Spring, but who knows..  I will probably go the breeder route as I think Pip and Roo might do better with a puppy than a full grown, but I haven't decided for sure yet. I'm still in contact with a few rescues too. I do want another eventually. Rather badly. haha.


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> I was thinking more Spring, but who knows..  I will probably go the breeder route as I think Pip and Roo might do better with a puppy than a full grown, but I haven't decided for sure yet. I'm still in contact with a few rescues too. I do want another eventually. Rather badly. haha.


The confession is the start of the obsession lol... That's really exciting! I've never had problems adding a puppy to my pack, but I've never added an adult.


----------



## MChis

Ohhh my she is a doll! I can't tell what phone that is from my cell but I'm guessing similar to my blackberry? Definitely tiny! Sherri she'd be perfect for you if you can figure out how to get her there.


----------



## flippedstars

Its a LG EnV3, so its about the width of a deck of cards and 1" higher, a bit smaller than a BB


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

flippedstars said:


> Here's the most accurate import info I've found:
> 
> Pet Importation, Canada


hmmm...so it would need a rabies vaccine before entering, it does say if the animal is vaccinated before 3 months it's not recognized so would I have to wait until a pup was old ennough to get a rabies vaccine? and a $30 fee but it doesn't say anything about taxes or import fees I guess they would have a phone number that would tell me the fees or whatever what were you quoted for fees kitty?


----------



## MChis

My BB (curve) is about the width of a deck of cards & just a bit taller. Regardless LOL...she is a cutie & tiny girl! Cuuuuute!!


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hmmm...so it would need a rabies vaccine before entering, it does say if the animal is vaccinated before 3 months it's not recognized so would I have to wait until a pup was old ennough to get a rabies vaccine? and a $30 fee but it doesn't say anything about taxes or import fees I guess they would have a phone number that would tell me the fees or whatever what were you quoted for fees kitty?


No it means that before 3 months of age it can be imported w/out a rabies vaccine, and if it has had one, Canada will require it to get another one after 3 months of age, b'c that is when they deem the vaccine to be effective.

All I've found is the $30 fee, too, but ya hafta wonder if they slap you with duty taxes too?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

hidden fees scare me lol i'm interested in what kitty was quoted when she was looking I should just go steal Bijou and then kitty can get this one and get stuck with the fees hahahahah!


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hidden fees scare me lol i'm interested in what kitty was quoted when she was looking I should just go steal Bijou and then kitty can get this one and get stuck with the fees hahahahah!


Yeah, it would be a PITA if there were a bunch of hidden fees and really stressful to not know for sure til it was over w/.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

poo! she is a darling


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> poo! she is a darling


I know...I want her too...ughhh!


----------



## KittyD

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> omg really kitty that sucks! i was thinking before of going over the border to buy from buffalo as they are much cheaper priced than here but i was scared of the fees coming back over.


Oh if you just drive across and buy? I don't think they can do much.. just hide her when coming back!




flippedstars said:


> No it means that before 3 months of age it can be imported w/out a rabies vaccine, and if it has had one, Canada will require it to get another one after 3 months of age, b'c that is when they deem the vaccine to be effective.
> 
> All I've found is the $30 fee, too, but ya hafta wonder if they slap you with duty taxes too?


There is a 30.00 fee then the airline costs, and then they tax you on the declared value of the dog, and there is also a handling fee by customs Canada.



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hidden fees scare me lol i'm interested in what kitty was quoted when she was looking I should just go steal Bijou and then kitty can get this one and get stuck with the fees hahahahah!


I will call them tomorrow to confirm for you ok? I remember though that when I called the airport they told me they don't even release the dog to you until you have your papers stamped and paid with the customs processing center, then you go back to the cargo area/ baggage and claim the dog with those documents.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

blahh seems like so much work i def would try and hide her but what if she barked or they randomly picked my car to search since I wont be bringing back anything lol then I would be screwed haha i would be so peed if i got charged a boat load of extra fees


----------



## KittyD

Just stick her in your purse and get a mock up receipt from a friend in Canada who has a Chi who said they sold her to you


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

hahaha true but i somehow feel it would end up more complicated than that they are sooo strict my friend who has cancer finally got ok'd by doctors to take a trip she booked one to cuba and had a flight out of buffalo they denied her at the border going into buffalo because the corner of her passport was bent and they said it was "tampered with" she missed her trip! poor girl stupid customs agents.


----------



## Ivy's mom

She is precious!!! She should be around the 3.5 to 4 lb range. When they are that young they can bulk up a bit more in a few weeks. But even if she does I doubt she will tip the scales even over a lb by 12 weeks. Someone better get her  or I might hee heee!!

Lori


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Lori you should!!! Would be less of a hassle for u!! She would fit right in with your girls!!


----------



## flippedstars

Well SOMEONE on here should get her! she is too darn cute!


----------



## 18453

I want one!!! A bigger one but I want one !! Kristi fancy a trip to England


----------



## KittyD

:lol: Maybe you guys can all go in together on her and do a timeshare thing...
ChiShare! :lol:


----------



## TLI

She's adorable! Someone needs to scoop her up! If her growth pattern stays consistent to a "tiny," she should top out somewhere around 3.5 to 4 lbs. grown as Lori mentioned.


----------



## flippedstars

TLI said:


> She's adorable! Someone needs to scoop her up! If her growth pattern stays consistent to a "tiny," she should top out somewhere around 3.5 to 4 lbs. grown as Lori mentioned.


Her breeder knows their lines pretty well, he says she will be at or just under 3 lbs. He was right on w/ B and they consistently have puppies in the 3-4 lb range. She and her sister will be consistently smaller. They are not "small" because they were from a large litter, but rather there were only the 2 in the litter. Dad is 3 lbs, mom is 4 lbs. I've seen both parents, so I know those aren't fudged weighs. They are just good at getting the small ones, and haven't had one go over standard in years...so I genuinely think she will be right where they say. They shouldn't be called "tinies", either...just chihuahuas 

Just a random note LOL...Oakley who is 3.5 lbs and from the same lines, was 20 ounces at 4 weeks. Bryco is from different lines, for the most part.


----------



## flippedstars

I think that's something people forget about when estimating size...why was the puppy small? Is it small because it IS small? Or small because it had poorer placement in the uterus/bigger litter, etc., or small because it's SMALL? Their small ones are generally every bit as healthy as their ones in the 4-5 lb range, because they are small, not tinies. Same way they get 3-4 lb merles, when most other breeders top the scales at 6+ lbs...selective breeding for 15+ years and knowing their lines.


----------



## Brodysmom

She is darling!! What a little cutie!!!

If I was going to buy a tiny.... I would want to pay the extra to have a vet check her out thoroughly. I'd want a bile acid test and routine bloodwork at the minimum to make sure the dog is small because it is genetically programmed to be small. NOT because it has a crap liver or heart that is causing it not to grow correctly. That is just me.

I think the teensy ones just pull at our heartstrings. They are soooooooo incredibly CUTE!! But remember to keep a clear head when considering a dog that will grow to be very very small as an adult and remember that the things we take for granted with a bigger Chi won't apply.... going up and down stairs, jumping off the couch, going outdoors to potty.... a teensy chi like this could be a full time job with keeping the blood sugars stable, making sure it isn't accidentally stepped on, protecting those itsy bitsy bones and an open molera that may never close, monitoring for correct growth.

But yes - she is adorable!!!!


----------



## LovesMyPups

Well as SOON as I posted, I ran off to show hubby. Showed him the pictures, told him what I knew about her, and didn't let him get a word in. lol. He still said he thinks she would be too small for our crew... I don't get it! He told me I could get one more after we got Dexter... And I've already made SOOOOOO many compromises with him on it, too... I wanted another long coat girl, in any color (but preferably blue or chocolate). He says only if it's another short coat girl, same markings as the ones we have. Fine. I'll play by those rules.  


SO HERE SHE IS!!!! But no... I told him I wanted our last to be our smallest, and as I'm home with them all day anyway, I wouldn't be too concerned. At first, he said that was fine. Apparently now he has changed *HIS* mind and wants a more normal sized one.  

I'm a little heartbroken already, to say the least... Probably won't be visiting as much anymore. It sucks so bad to find (ok well Kristi found her. lol) THE one I want, (I've been looking since I got Dex for my little girl) and have to pass her up. 

Or hey, maybe he's just throwing me off and he'll get her for me for our anniversary like I asked.


----------



## flippedstars

LovesMyPups said:


> Well as SOON as I posted, I ran off to show hubby. Showed him the pictures, told him what I knew about her, and didn't let him get a word in. lol. He still said he thinks she would be too small for our crew... I don't get it! He told me I could get one more after we got Dexter... And I've already made SOOOOOO many compromises with him on it, too... I wanted another long coat girl, in any color (but preferably blue or chocolate). He says only if it's another short coat girl, same markings as the ones we have. Fine. I'll play by those rules.
> 
> 
> SO HERE SHE IS!!!! But no... I told him I wanted our last to be our smallest, and as I'm home with them all day anyway, I wouldn't be too concerned. At first, he said that was fine. Apparently now he has changed *HIS* mind and wants a more normal sized one.
> 
> I'm a little heartbroken already, to say the least... Probably won't be visiting as much anymore. It sucks so bad to find (ok well Kristi found her. lol) THE one I want, (I've been looking since I got Dex for my little girl) and have to pass her up.
> 
> Or hey, maybe he's just throwing me off and he'll get her for me for our anniversary like I asked.



Awwwwhhhh  Maybe he already got you one? LOL. You could tell him she will be 3 lbs and that's not reeeeeally that small? 

Haha I did notice you have a black and tan thing going!


----------



## LovesMyPups

Tee Hee, Ya, Lo (our first) was actually supposed to be chocolate and tan, but she showed up black. LOL. After that, he fell in love with *her* and it's the only kind of chihuahua he considers now. I can work with that though. 

Totally working on him though, it's how I got Dex... I figure, if I can change his mind, and she's hasn't been swiped up yet (fat chance, I know) it was meant to be.  Otherwise, he will get to hear me whine and cry for the next 2-3years, cause I'm sure that's how long it will take me to find another one like her.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Darcie give her to ur husband for Ur anniversary


----------



## LovesMyPups

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Darcie give her to ur husband for Ur anniversary


HAHAHA. If only I held the purse strings... right?! lol. Since he is the one that works, it's "his" decision. When I was the one to work, I made the decision on Dexter.  I'm workin' on it... HARD.


----------



## flippedstars

She would totally look great with your crew, I have to say, LOL!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Girl..... Why the heck did you tell him how little she will be. I would have told him she would be the same as your others. I know....show him the pic again, and tell him it is her "bigger sister" lol!!!! I don't think she would be a problem as far as size goes. As long as your home all of the time what is the big whoop!!!

Lori




LovesMyPups said:


> Well as SOON as I posted, I ran off to show hubby. Showed him the pictures, told him what I knew about her, and didn't let him get a word in. lol. He still said he thinks she would be too small for our crew... I don't get it! He told me I could get one more after we got Dexter... And I've already made SOOOOOO many compromises with him on it, too... I wanted another long coat girl, in any color (but preferably blue or chocolate). He says only if it's another short coat girl, same markings as the ones we have. Fine. I'll play by those rules.
> 
> 
> SO HERE SHE IS!!!! But no... I told him I wanted our last to be our smallest, and as I'm home with them all day anyway, I wouldn't be too concerned. At first, he said that was fine. Apparently now he has changed *HIS* mind and wants a more normal sized one.
> 
> I'm a little heartbroken already, to say the least... Probably won't be visiting as much anymore. It sucks so bad to find (ok well Kristi found her. lol) THE one I want, (I've been looking since I got Dex for my little girl) and have to pass her up.
> 
> Or hey, maybe he's just throwing me off and he'll get her for me for our anniversary like I asked.


----------



## KayC

I have taken Zoey across the US Canadian border several times and all I have to show is a rabbies certificate, have never been charged a fee. But this was in the motorhome never by air.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Arrrggg.... Girl, you do work!!!! And if you were to get a paycheck it would be a hefty one. You deserve to get her, and one more won't make a huge difference! Hey, like you said, your meeting his preferences so now he has to give in! She would be a great Xmas present Remind him of that too



LovesMyPups said:


> HAHAHA. If only I held the purse strings... right?! lol. Since he is the one that works, it's "his" decision. When I was the one to work, I made the decision on Dexter.  I'm workin' on it... HARD.


----------



## cherper

Ivy's mom said:


> Girl..... Why the heck did you tell him how little she will be. I would have told him she would be the same as your others. I know....show him the pic again, and tell him it is her "bigger sister" lol!!!! I don't think she would be a problem as far as size goes. As long as your home all of the time what is the big whoop!!!
> 
> Lori


Yeahhhhh!!!! UGH! Crap, now what are you gonna do?


----------



## flippedstars

Yea and January's one of the best times for me to fly standbyyy


----------



## Brodysmom

I wish someone on here would get her so we could watch her grow up! She is sooooooo precious!!! And Kristi's free flying makes it sooooooo easy!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Brodysmom said:


> I wish someone on here would get her so we could watch her grow up! She is sooooooo precious!!! And Kristi's free flying makes it sooooooo easy!!!!


I know especially Kristi's free flying.....


----------



## flippedstars

I would totally get her but I don't want to ruin my ability to get a show/breeding female so I just have to NOT. I think she will be cute though.


----------



## KittyD

Brodysmom said:


> She is darling!! What a little cutie!!!
> 
> If I was going to buy a tiny.... I would want to pay the extra to have a vet check her out thoroughly. I'd want a bile acid test and routine bloodwork at the minimum to make sure the dog is small because it is genetically programmed to be small. NOT because it has a crap liver or heart that is causing it not to grow correctly. That is just me.
> 
> I think the teensy ones just pull at our heartstrings. They are soooooooo incredibly CUTE!! But remember to keep a clear head when considering a dog that will grow to be very very small as an adult and remember that the things we take for granted with a bigger Chi won't apply.... going up and down stairs, jumping off the couch, going outdoors to potty.... a teensy chi like this could be a full time job with keeping the blood sugars stable, making sure it isn't accidentally stepped on, protecting those itsy bitsy bones and an open molera that may never close, monitoring for correct growth.
> 
> But yes - she is adorable!!!!


All very good points! 



Ivy's mom said:


> Girl..... Why the heck did you tell him how little she will be. I would have told him she would be the same as your others. I know....show him the pic again, and tell him it is her "bigger sister" lol!!!! I don't think she would be a problem as far as size goes. As long as your home all of the time what is the big whoop!!!
> 
> Lori


Ha ha love this! I also agree if you are home it's really no big deal.



Zoey's Mom said:


> I have taken Zoey across the US Canadian border several times and all I have to show is a rabbies certificate, have never been charged a fee. But this was in the motorhome never by air.


Exactly, by car is so much easier.
I doubt they would even question her.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

But you also were taking her back to the us so I don't think they can charge an import fee Ur not importing her she's just coming to visit..... Idk I don't wanna risk it someone else should get her though!


----------



## Ivy's mom

You know she is right there as far as what chi standards are. But nothing wrong with having her tested. Let's face it, they are small dogs in general. If anyone wants a "small" dog she is perfect!!! When I choose to get a small dog, I sure didn't look into a dog that the norm was in the over 6 lb range. I think she is a great size. Ivy and Fern are both exacty 3 1/2 lbs. And for me are NO problem at all. Your home more than away, so why not. I would love to see her go to someone here as well. Honestly for us 3 is the perfect number. I feel very lucky that all of the girls are soooo good and all love each other like crazy, I don't want to rock the boat bringing in a 4th even though it is soooo tempting, but if I do, my heart is set on a White Zoey lookalike or a white and tan, and of course a girl


----------



## flippedstars

The wife part of the breeder team works at the vet so I don't see why it would even be an inconvenience to have her tested b'c she's on the smaller side of things...?


----------



## Brodysmom

Personally, if I was a breeder, I would LOVE it if a prospective owner was cautious about a tiny and wanted to make sure that it was healthy before buying and was asking questions. That would show a diligent owner and I would WANT my puppy buyers to buy based on health and temperament and not just "oh it's so little, I have to have it." 

There ARE issues with tinies and they need to go to experienced dog owners, (like us here  ) not your run of the mill average Joe. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## cprcheetah

I showed my hubby her, and his response "see if they'll trade Zoey for her" LMBO. Don't think so MR. I'd love to have her though....although the lc chocolate on Bryco's breeders site is adorable as well although bigger.  Very cute puppies...hmmmm time to work my magic.....lol.


----------



## cherper

I am feeling that lc choc boy biiiig time, and the 2 yr old white girl. 
But my pocketbook aint feeling it.  If it wasnt' christmas time, it would be a little easier though.


----------



## KittyD

Oh someone has to PM me the link, I want to looook. :lol:


----------



## Reese and Miley

KittyD said:


> Oh someone has to PM me the link, I want to looook. :lol:


Me too please Kristi!


----------



## flippedstars

I PM'd it


----------



## Reese and Miley

O dear. All the evil little wheels in my head are already turning as to how I can force Drew to let me get anotherrrrrrrrr one. Im going to be divorced before I even get married! I see one I love


----------



## Brodysmom

oh geez. Better pm me the link too Kristi!!


----------



## flippedstars

LOL I sent it to you Tracy. They have a little choc boy that OMG I want to eat up, I think every puppy but the 1st one on their site is CH sired, at least according to their puppyfind site.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Lol Kristi you shouldnt have told us, now you will have major competition for all the best puppies. None of us no how to stop!


----------



## kimr

We just came through customs with a cat (from Ontario to US) back in February. I spent alot of time on the phone with the port of entry making sure we did everything we needed to do. Our friends immigrated with two dogs (again, Ontario to US), and the laws were more strict with canines. 

They weren't charged duty because the dogs were theirs, and they were immigrating to the US, but the dogs had to have thorough vet checks and papers, up to date on all shots required by the state they were moving to, and the dogs had to be examined at customs by a customs agent, not a vet. Had they been deemed to be ill in any way (no sedatives, etc.), they could have been kept in quarantine (at their expense) for 30 days. 

If by some chance you tried to sneak the pup through and they caught you, I'm not sure how that would turn out. If they wanted to be jerks about it, they could easily do so. Aquarium fish are easy imports, but I've known people to try to slip through with them to keep from paying fees, and they lost the fish. 

Duty fees can be charged on _anything_...Unfortunately it will all depend on the customs officer you are dealing with and what kind of mood they are in that day.


----------



## MChis

I love the little chocolate boy but suprisingly I'm not that tempted. Probably because I know my next is so far away & I'm very particular about what I want. haha I'm going to be so excited to see if anyone here ends up with any of those pups....especially that little black girl. 

Look what you did Kristi....there will be a surge of new pups here in no time! :daisy:


----------



## Reese and Miley

I dont think she is going for the pup, but I dont think it would be a big deal at all if you were crossing at Buffalo by car. Everything is easier driving across, Ill take customs at Buffalo or Port Huron over customs at Pearson any day, and Canadian customs is just plain easier either way. Ive crossed with a cat a number of times and a dog once. I would just have the pup on the seat in the back or front, in a crate. DONT try to hide it, act like its no big deal. If they noticed her, they would likely want to see her vet records, have them ready. Theres no reason for them to think youre "importing" a pricey pet. IF they do ask about whether you just got her and where, Id be honest about everything BUT the price. Say you paid $150. I doubt the customs agent would be well versed in chihuahua breed standards or puppy prices in general. Anytime Ive crossed with a pet, theyve asked little to no questions. I wouldnt let that scare you off Sherri if you really want her!


----------



## Kezza

Oh...she is very very cute! but I agree with Brodysmom...they are extremely hard work when that tiny...I know because I had a 3lb Yorkshire Terrier....you have to have eyes in the back of your head and be one step ahead at all times! venturing out in public with her was very stressful at times, I couldn't relax for a second! They sure do take alot of extra special care and attention so not every home is right for these babies.


----------



## KittyD

Reese and Miley said:


> Lol Kristi you shouldnt have told us, now you will have major competition for all the best puppies. None of us no how to stop!


No competition here :lol:
I just like to window shop but any future Chi purchases are happening via Bijou's breeder, it's just the simplest thing for me.


----------



## flippedstars

Awwww...she is SO darn cute...here she is at 8 weeks/11 oz.

That still 'charts' here at 2 lbs but my guess still is she will be closer to the 3 lb mark


----------



## cherper

she almost looks dark brown!? Ahh I LOVE her :love2:
Me want!


----------



## Dragonfly

Wow she is so darn cute! I want her! LOL


----------



## foggy

Aw what a little sweetheart!!


----------



## MChis

Ahhh LOVE her new piccie!! What a doll!! I'd love to watch her grow up......


----------



## 2Cheese

Awwww....she's sooo cute!!! I'd love to watch her grow up too


----------



## 17428

She is sooo teeny.
I would worry about her long term health
and get a good health agreement before buying her.
She may have found her forever home by now.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I love her!!!!!


----------



## MChis

2Cheese said:


> Awwww....she's sooo cute!!! I'd love to watch her grow up too


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ren

Awwww how cute!!


----------



## cprcheetah

Awww....she is so stinking cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ahhhh..look at her now. Oh..I would love her too!!!!

Lori




flippedstars said:


> Awwww...she is SO darn cute...here she is at 8 weeks/11 oz.
> 
> That still 'charts' here at 2 lbs but my guess still is she will be closer to the 3 lb mark


----------



## FeFiFoFum

I especially love her colour, not to mention her size.


----------



## rms3402

she is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Smith

I'm a rescue gal, through and through, but I'd love the link so I could squee at all these beautiful pups everyone's mentioning!


----------

